# Lake Livingston



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It looks like the Dallas area just got another big rain. I am not sure if LL will ever get green again.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*Flood stage ..Liberty Tx ...again*

out of 28.6 MSL going to 29.2...

we were doing real good on blue cats(2-12lb) last couple of weeks in the river since we could get a jon boat through the willow trees in the south end of the "Port Chanel" to get access to it (once over 25' MSL)....normally not passable ...now the road to the Port ramp is closed ...so no more cat fishin' till the river goes down some I suppose ...no public river access..
well I did get 80lbs total till now


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You will be stringing trotlines in the nearby tree tops soon ifin it donâ€™t stop raining.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eb78 (Jun 21, 2017)

Anybody fishing below the dam tomorrow? Only 73000

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just check tpwdâ€™s freshwater fishing report for lake Livingston I bet itâ€™s spot on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This?

Livingston Water murky; 66â€"70 degrees; 1.70' high. Black bass are slow. Striped bass are slow. White bass are slow. Crappie are slow. Blue catfish are slow. Yellow catfish are slow.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

And I'm slow, I've finally got em figured out


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

whsalum said:


> And I'm slow, I've finally got em figured out


LOL,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I canâ€™t believe this. The one time I start a pile on regarding tpwdâ€™s absurd freshwater reports for Livingston I donâ€™t read it assuming the usual glowing report of LMB and Stripers and white bass good on hell pets, but no, itâ€™s spot on this time other they could say stopped instead of slowed.
Thatâ€™s what I get for assuming lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Doesn't appear to have affected Lady Conroe, very much, as in times past...http://www.sjra.net/


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*May -11-2019*

Well ....all the rain(well over 4") has overfilled my 800 gallon Bream(Blue-Gill) Tank and 4 of my 2-8lb Blue cat detainees jumped out overnight into the parking lot so on ICE they went...I pumped over 100 gallons out of it so now the other prisoners can not follow suit.....checking WX Radar there is a lot of rain a'comin down right now (red) with a lot more on the way!!!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

shadslinger said:


> I canâ€™t believe this. The one time I start a pile on regarding tpwdâ€™s absurd freshwater reports for Livingston I donâ€™t read it assuming the usual glowing report of LMB and Stripers and white bass good on hell pets, but no, itâ€™s spot on this time other they could say stopped instead of slowed.
> Thatâ€™s what I get for assuming lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you water ski? Maybe we could start a water skiing board instead of a fishing board. ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I knew I should have taken up golf instead


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I canâ€™t believe this. The one time I start a pile on regarding tpwdâ€™s absurd freshwater reports for Livingston I donâ€™t read it assuming the usual glowing report of LMB and Stripers and white bass good on hell pets, but no, itâ€™s spot on this time other they could say stopped instead of slowed.
> Thatâ€™s what I get for assuming lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is funny. I assumed you had read it, and it was accurate. I just cut n' pasted to save others the time.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Only mud sharks are biting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Going to be a while.*

At least they are getting the water level down.


----------

